# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Suriyenin Etnik ve Siyasal Yapısı

## ceydaaa

Suriye hem etnik hem de dinsel olarak farklılıkları barındıran bir ülkedir. Net olarak bilinmese de nüfusunun %80ine yakını Sünni Müslüman, %10-12 kadar Arap Alevisi (Nusayri), %8-9 Hıristiyan, %3 Dürzi ve diğer küçük dini gruplar bulunmaktadır. (Orhan, 2011:8) Etnik olarak %80 civarında Arap, %10-12 civarı Türkmen, %10-15 civarı Kürt, %3lük bir kesim de Ermeni barındırmaktadır (Orhan ve Öztürkmen, 2011:49). Arapların çoğunluğu, Türkmen ve Kürtler Sünni Müslümandır. Arapların bir kısmı  iktidarı elinde bulunduran kısım  Alevi, Dürzi ve İsmailidir. Ortodoks Ermeniler ve bazı Hıristiyan azınlıklar da bulunmaktadır (Orhan, 2011:9). Kürtler çoğunluklarını kimlikleriyle güçlendirip ortaya koyan topluluktur. Aktif siyaset yapmaktalar ve Kürt olma bilinciyle hareket etmektedirler. Türkmenler kadar belki de daha az nüfusuna sahip olmalarına rağmen kimliklerine sahip çıkmaları ve bu yönde siyasi adımlar atmaları onları hatrı sayılır bir güç haline getirmektedir. Hatta Kürt kimliği doğrultusunda silahlanan ve çeşitli siyasal talepleri olan hareketlere sahiptirler. Türkmenler ise muhtemelen 1920li yıllarda Türkiyeden umudu kestiklerinde Araplarla bütünleşmeyi seçmişler ve siyasal bir örgütlenmeye gitmemişlerdir. Bu durum Türkmenleri büyük sıkıntılara sokmuştur.

Suriyenin siyasal yapısı ise etkin ve ideolojik temelli bir baskı rejimi olarak tanımlanabilir. Suriyede rejim çok geniş yetkilerle donatılmış Devlet başkanı yani Esed, Başkan Danışmanları ve yardımcıları, Askeri ve Sivil Güvenlik ve İstihbarat Birimleri, Baas Partisi, Meclis ve hükümet şeklinde sıralanmaktadır. Bu hiyerarşi askeri ağırlıklı ve lider ile rejimine sadakate bağlı bir yapıdır. Devlet Başkanının yakın çevresi olarak adlandırabileceğimiz danışmanlar ve askeri-sivil güvenlik ve istihbarat birimleri ülkenin yönetimini en derinden etkileyen yapılardır. Bu danışmanların ve yakın ekibin çoğu Esed ailesinin akrabası veya yakın dostlarından oluşmaktadır. Burada Baas ideolojisinden de söz etmek gerekmektedir. Baas ideolojisi burada geçmişten genel Sünni elitin etkisini kırmayı amaçlayan ve daha çok azınlık olan Arap Alevileri, Dürziler ve bir kısım kırsal kesim Sünnilerinin yürüttüğü bir ideolojidir. İleride belirteceğimiz kökenleriyle birlikte Baasın temel ilkeleri şu şekilde pratiğe dökülmüştür: Mezhepler arasında birlik sağlamak için sekülerizm ön plana çıkarılmıştır. Bu sekülerizmi de en çok heterodoks bir İslami inanç olan Aleviliğe mensup Araplar benimsemiştir. Bunu destekleyen ve geçmiş Osmanlı dönemini ve Fransız sömürgesini reddeden bir Arap Milliyetçiliği vardır. Bunun yanında sosyalizm yer almıştır. Bu bağlamda Suriyede Arap Alevilerine dayanan güvenlik birimleri, istihbarat ve ordu rejimin ta kendisi haline gelmiştir (Ataman, 2012:13). Zaten son süreçte yaşananların diğer Arap ülkelerinden farklı değerlendirilmesinin sebebi budur. Esed rejiminin direnmesinin sebebi ordu ve güvenlik birimlerinin Esede yani rejime kesin bağlılıklarıdır. Her ne kadar bu birimlerden karşı tarafa geçenler olduysa da bu sistem henüz sağlamlığını korumaktadır. Ayrıca bu yakın çevre birimlerinin büyük bir çoğunluğunun Arap Alevisi olması mezhepsel bir varlık mücadelesinin sebebi olmuştur. Suriyede rejim demek doğrudan Arap Alevilerinin nüfus ve nüfuz olarak mevcudiyetleriyle bağlantılı hale gelmiştir. Suriyedeki Esed rejiminin varlığı doğrudan Alevi Arapların varlığı haline gelmiştir (Ataman, 2012:14).

----------

